# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Recherche logiciel OKI VOICEPRO2 (1998)

## LEPAGE2

Bonjour,

Afin de reprendre un dveloppement en synthse vocale (processeur OKI MSM 6650) je recherche le logiciel OKI VOICEPRO2 danalyse et de traitement permettant de transcrire la voix et de coder jusqu' 127 messages aux formats PCM ou ADPCM vers un fichier pour la programmation d'une EPROM (1  4Mbits pour le MSM6650). Si vous avez ce type de logiciel en archive ou savez o se le procurer merci je vous serais reconnaissant de m'en faire part. Christophe

----------


## bhamadicharef

> Bonjour,
> 
> Afin de reprendre un dveloppement en synthse vocale (processeur OKI MSM 6650) je recherche le logiciel OKI VOICEPRO2 danalyse et de traitement permettant de transcrire la voix et de coder jusqu' 127 messages aux formats PCM ou ADPCM vers un fichier pour la programmation d'une EPROM (1  4Mbits pour le MSM6650). Si vous avez ce type de logiciel en archive ou savez o se le procurer merci je vous serais reconnaissant de m'en faire part. Christophe


Il y a un datasheet et zip archive dun utilitaire ici
http://doc.chipfind.ru/oki/ar204.htm 

Sur github MAME il devrait y avoir des infos sur le format

Brahim Hamadicharef @ Singapore

----------


## bhamadicharef

> Il y a un datasheet et zip archive dun utilitaire ici
> http://doc.chipfind.ru/oki/ar204.htm 
> 
> Sur github MAME il devrait y avoir des infos sur le format
> 
> Brahim Hamadicharef @ Singapore


Le zip etait un archive du PDF ... desoler !
Je suis aussi interesser par ce logiciel et vais 
email a support@okidata.com on verra bien !

Brahim @ Singapore

----------


## LEPAGE2

Merci a tous j'ai retrouv l'outil en question

----------


## Stef.web

Je suis aussi  la recherche du soft par hasard si tu as un lien je serait preneur. Merci  ::):

----------

